# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Wijk aan zee am Sonntag und montag

## ger281

Hallo Leute, wer hat Lust sich in wijk am Sonntag und Montag in wijk zum Surfen zu treffen 
Wind gibt's ja genug und dann noch aus sw. Wer Lust hat gerne melden. Cu

----------

